

Insider's view of what Startups Need to Know about Patent Law - arepb
http://www.slideshare.net/JSchox/what-do-startups-need-to-know-about-patent-law

======
oo7jeep
What does it mean on slide 18 that you lose protection if it was described in
a printed publication?

~~~
arepb
Y I wonder what constitutes "printed" in the eyes of the law. Web only has no
bearing?

------
arepb
Patents cost as much as 1/2 an employee. Which one gets you more value?

